# Strutst2 component



## stevchen99 (9. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe frage wegen die tag in strust2.xml.

struts2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Frage: 
1.ist die name package in struts.xml muss dieselbe mit der name package in.java (gruene farbe in bild oben) ? 
2.ist die name action in struts.xml muss dieselbe mit der name class in.java (blaue farbe in bild oben) ? 

Danke im voraus,
Stev


----------



## gman (10. Dez 2010)

> 1.ist die name package in struts.xml muss dieselbe mit der name package in.java (gruene farbe in bild oben) ?



Nein.



> 2.ist die name action in struts.xml muss dieselbe mit der name class in.java (blaue farbe in bild oben) ?



Nein. Das Name-Attribut kann anders heissen. Nur das class-Attribut muss so heissen wie die Klassen. Wenn du kein
method-Attribut angibst wird die "execute"-Methode der Klasse ausgeführt. Mit dem method-Attribut kannst du aber
eine andere Methode angeben.


----------



## stevchen99 (15. Dez 2010)

Danke fuer Ihrer Anwort.

Dernier Frage, wenn ich Framework Struts2 benutzen will, soll ich screiben web.xml, struts.xml und copy *.jar de struts ins lib.

gibts es keine automatishce verfahren ? 
zum beispiel: File new --> dynamic web, Export/clic maus/etc....

Danke im voraus,
Stev


----------



## gman (15. Dez 2010)

Auf der Struts-Hompage gibt es eine War-Datei die nur das Grundgerüst einer Struts-Anwendung enthält.
Ich weiss jetzt gerade den Namen der Datei nicht, aber sie war in der "Full-Distribution" drin. Also dem
Paket in dem alles drin ist (Libs, Src, etc.).


----------

